
Show HN: See the tech behind any website - ishansgupta
https://sitestacks.com/?ref=hn
======
ytNumbers
This is a nice service. You've even compiled some interesting data on the wide
range of web sites you've evaluated.

[https://siftery.com/categories/languages-and-
frameworks/lang...](https://siftery.com/categories/languages-and-
frameworks/languages)

------
relics443
I put in my website and got a bunch of technologies that I don't use. Is the
algorithm broken, or is it marketing?

------
mountaineer
How does this compare with Datanyze, Builtwith and Wappalyzer? What led you to
create a new service?

------
JofArnold
I've found BuiltWith effective for this kind of thing - especially regarding
lead gen - but they are quite expensive. If you can provide a similar service
and cheaper I might have paid for it. (Not so much these days as I'm working
on something else).

------
laktek
Cool stuff! If you want to add more detection strategies, you might find
[https://page.rest](https://page.rest) useful. It can help you to easily check
meta tags, script sources and headers for hints.

------
sorrymate
I'd also recommend this site if you are interested in see what is trending,
and the tech stack by company.
[https://stackshare.io/stacks](https://stackshare.io/stacks)

------
onion2k
It gets my website _slightly_ wrong because it claims I'm using
iwantmyname.com as a host. The domain actually points to an AWS S3 static
website bucket. I think that makes AWS the host.

------
barrongineer
Didn't seem to pick up that my site uses Vue.js. It's used sparingly...but
still.

------
harshgupta
It's a Good product. Can be a good tool for business data aggregation.

